# Cleaning Humidor Glass?



## nsiops (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there a good way to clean your humidor's inner glass for a nice streak free shine? Should I not use windex? 

Thanks


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Mt first choice is stand back a little from the glass and you won't get as many nose and hand prints on it and you won't need to clean it.

I would avoid anything in the way of a cleaning product for fear of imparting a smell.

I assume your talking the inside glass.

Persoanlly I would go with a cloth or a cloth with a small amount of distilled water if you had to clean.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

wipe it down with a damp cloth... here´s a suggestion.. just popped into my head... line the inner glass with some sort of replaceable plastic, somewhat like you put a protective screen on a phone. once that gets too foggy, replace it. Dunno... just crazy enough to actually work


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I would get a couple microfiber towels (available a million places like auto parts stores, wholesale clubs, home improvement stores). Wet one down with distilled water and wipe the glass with it. Then dry the glass with the second towel. You should have streak free, clean, odorless glass.

I'm not sure how you get the interior glass dirty though. I've got a ton of glass on my humi and I cleaned the glass once on the inside when I bought it and haven't had to do so since then.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

My suggestion is get a cloth that you would normally clean your eye glasses or camera lenses with and wipe it down.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not sure why you're touching the inside glass of your humidor, but you can use alcohol to clean it off. It will cut the oils, and should fully evaporate within a minute. Pour a small amount on a cotton cloth. DON'T SPRAY!!!

You can use pretty much anything on the outside glass, since your humidor should be sealed with varnish or polyurethane...but I'd still suggest alcohol. If you're worried about the seal on your glass, then you have bigger problems than smudges.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

+1 on the microfiber suggestion, you can get a three pack at most auto parts stores very cheaply, and they are a very nice item to have around. You shouldn't even really have to moisten them. Also great for dusting your car's interior when you don't feel like giving it the full treatment


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I use those new swifter dusting things, they work great.


----------



## the wongster (Feb 8, 2009)

yes distilled water then dry cloth is best. also best time to do it is every 2-3 months you should air out the humi for a few hours, i empty it blow out any dust and or tobacco with air in a can. it keeps mold, fungus,:wave: and dirt from accumulating.


----------

